# QSI and Bachmann C-19



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I three Bachmann C-19s with the QSI Titan Q2 FX board installed. I am using the Lenz set 100. I can 'program on the main' some features. Two such features are STV and MAX. I can not read the decoder as Lenz system suggest. Anyway, my question is this. What is the value that should be entered into these two settings to make them all perform similar and possible do a double header? As the run now, all three start and run at different speeds on the same throttle number. So again, what value are you putting in for these two to get good smooth performance and realistic speed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people like the loco to start at speed step 1. Set that CV (2) first.

First, standardize on either 28 speed steps or 128. I use 128 because it gives me finer control, and helps when switching.

Then start programming CV 2 on each loco until you get them to just start moving.

Next, set the max speeds to match top speeds. If you have a mid speed adjustment you can set that.

This handles most situations.

I'm crazy and use custom speed tables, and with a speedometer (from Dave Bodnar), I actually set each loco such that the speed step represents the actual scale speed.

Remember that testing locos unloaded does not have to match exactly, under load they will work much better together, as their speeds will work out according to load.

Greg


----------

